# Struts On Bed



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the number one Mod I have been waiting for! before, struggled with lifting, and now, can do with 2 fingers!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

What no size or part numbers. I've been meaning to do this.

john


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks great Doxie...too bad it doesn't work on the Slide


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> What no size or part numbers. I've been meaning to do this.
> 
> john


will get it from Rick in the morning...he's working all night.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I just had this done on my walk-around bed too. Makes the space so much easier to use!







No more supporting the bed on my back/shoulder while trying to swing down the support bar, and no more having to pack stuff in the storage space so that there is room for the support bar to swing down.









Sorry John, no parts numbers here either, but there are pictures below. I think the parts came from Home Depot, and the struts are supposed to support up to 95 lbs. My version has an extra support board added inside the storage space to attach the struts to.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We have these and like them. Once while camping...Tom dropped the camper keys as he got in the truck to take me out to eat...we did not realize it till we got back...luckily I had a spare set of keys to all the hatches in my purse...and I went into the belly of the camper came out from under the queen bed...and unlocked the rear door and handed him a flashlight. We quickly found the keys.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> the number one Mod I have been waiting for! before, struggled with lifting, and now, can do with 2 fingers!


Great mod, Doxie - but from the posting title, not quite what I expected...









Sluggo


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks Good Tawnya







I can't wait to do some modding on our queen bed.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> Great mod, Doxie - but from the posting title, not quite what I expected...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Sluggo! Same here


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> but from the posting title, not quite what I expected


Got to agree with Sluggo. I was expecting something quite different.









Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Gee, and I thought I was the only one with that first thought about the thread title.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice mod, Doxie. So struts aren't standard on the Sydney beds either?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

countrygirl said:


> What no size or part numbers. I've been meaning to do this.
> 
> john


Here ya go:

















He got them at the RV Dealer


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Mod.









It looks like I will be doing the same on the new to me TT. I can hardly wait

Thor


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Has anybody done this mod on a 23RS? I'm asking because on the 23RS it only lifts a corner of the bed and I was wondering how the struts would work lifting a mattress at an angle. Seems there would be more pressure on one strut.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I went a slightly different route.

I don't like lifting the bed at all.


















Steve


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Like the struts - also like the doors you put on Steve - did you get the doors at Home Depot or have them built? Where did you get the slide drawers? This one might work better for us than the struts.

Pattie


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

bobpattie said:


> Like the struts - also like the doors you put on Steve - did you get the doors at Home Depot or have them built? Where did you get the slide drawers? This one might work better for us than the struts.
> 
> Pattie


I actually made them from some stray wood I had floating around and painted them to match the others.

The slide outs are from Lowes or Home Depot, not surew hich one, but they both have them.

The thin paneling that is around the base of the bed is relatively easy to cut out, I used a jigsaw and made quick work of it.

Steve


----------

